# GRRIN has a golden requiring hip replacement



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

This is Odie, a Golden Retriever Rescue In Nebraska (GRRIN) foster dog. He needs your help!








Odie was born on April 17, 2008, making him just over 2 years old. 

He was surrendered into GRRIN on April 3, 2010.

After entering his foster home, it quickly became evident that he had problems with his hips. A consultation with both a general practice vet and a vet orthopedic specialist produced a diagnosis of right hip luxation. This means that the top ball of his leg bone no longer fits into the hip socket, and is floating around on its own. An x-ray produced a conclusive verification of the diagnosis. 

Odie requires a total right hip replacement, with an approximate cost of $4,000. Surgery gives him a greater than 90% chance of returning full function without pain or discomfort. The procedure will be performed by a board-certified surgeon at the Kansas State University Vet School in Manhattan, Kansas.
Odie is a wonderful boy who gets along great with humans of all ages, dogs, and cats. He has a puppy personality, with his playtime limited only by his disability. He came into GRRIN with a weight of 105 lbs, and is currently 95, with a goal of 80.

Please help Odie with a GRRIN _tax-deductible donation_ to defray the costs associated with his hip replacement and follow-up physical therapy. 

You can donate in one of 3 ways: 
First is by PayPal on Odie's page on our website at WWW.GRRIN.ORG. 
Second is a direct link to the GRRIN PayPal page at https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_s-xclick&hosted_button_id=VVK9WN2PEVK5S. 
Third is a check made out to GRRIN and sent to:

GRRIN Dog Odie
C/O Tim Butts
14421 S. 35th St.
Bellevue, NE 68123-2709

Your help is very much appreciated!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Odie*

Odie is so beautiful.

I hope that he gets lots of donations.

If only, I had a job right now!!

http://www.grrin.org/


Odie was born on April 17, 2008, making him just over 2 years old. 

He was surrendered into GRRIN on April 3, 2010.

After entering his foster home, it quickly became evident that he had problems with his hips. A consultation with both a general practice vet and a vet orthopedic specialist produced a diagnosis of right hip luxation. This means that the top ball of his leg bone no longer fits into the hip socket, and is floating around on its own. An x-ray produced a conclusive verification of the diagnosis.

Odie requires a total right hip replacement, with an approximate cost of $4,000. Surgery gives him a greater than 90% chance of returning full function without pain or discomfort. The procedure will be performed by a board-certified surgeon at the Kansas State University Vet School in Manhattan, Kansas.

Odie is a wonderful boy who gets along great with humans of all ages, dogs, and cats. He has a puppy personality, with his playtime limited only by his disability. He came into GRRIN with a weight of 105 lbs, and is currently 95, with a goal of 80.

Please help Odie with a GRRIN tax-deductible donation to defray the costs associated with his hip replacement and follow-up physical therapy. You can donate via PayPal:





or you can send a check made out to GRRIN to:

GRRIN Dog Odie
C/O Tim Butts
14421 S. 35th St.
Bellevue, NE 68123-2709

Your help is very much appreciated!

Sincerely,

Tim Butts

* * * 

Home Visitors Needed!

Home visitors are needed for the Omaha area to meet prospective owners in their homes. Whether you’ve volunteered for GRRIN in the past or would like to start now, you can contact [email protected] for more information.

* * *


Quarter 1 2010 Newsletter Our latest newsletter is out! Download it here.

*********************************************************
GRRIN is a registered 501(c)(3) nonprofit corporation. Our activities are financed entirely by member dues, adoption fees, grants and private, tax-deductible donations.

Click around our site to learn more about adopting, supporting and getting involved with GRRIN.


Site Map ©2010 Golden Retriever Rescue in Nebraska, Inc.

GRRIN's web site was made possible by a donation from Dr. Owen Henderson and his daughter-in-law, Jamie Henderson. It honors the life and memory of the late Matthew Henderson (1979-2004) and his dog Rocket (1991-2003). 



GRRIN’s web site honors the life and memory of two extraordinary friends: Matthew Henderson and his beloved Golden, Rocket



Click to read more



We're on Facebook!Become a GRRIN foster parent
Ask a Dog Mom
Advice for dog owners


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

done. I hope enough people can help!!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

bumping back to the top!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks Max's Mom!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Bumping for this beautiful boy.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

Just donated for Odie, he's a beautiful boy.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thank you so much!!!!!! We are also applying for a Golden Retriever Foundation grant to help.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Bumping up


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Bumping: GRRIN is $1500. from their goal of $4000 to cover Odie's hip replacement!!!
Thank you to those who have donated. Please help if you can!
Thank you!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Here's how to donate for Odie*

*Per Debles, Odie has $1,500 so far donated for Odie's $4,000 surgery, so GRRIN needs $2,500 more!*

here's how to donate for Odie:


Odie was born on April 17, 2008, making him just over 2 years old. 

He was surrendered into GRRIN on April 3, 2010.

After entering his foster home, it quickly became evident that he had problems with his hips. A consultation with both a general practice vet and a vet orthopedic specialist produced a diagnosis of right hip luxation. This means that the top ball of his leg bone no longer fits into the hip socket, and is floating around on its own. An x-ray produced a conclusive verification of the diagnosis.

Odie requires a total right hip replacement, with an approximate cost of $4,000. Surgery gives him a greater than 90% chance of returning full function without pain or discomfort. The procedure will be performed by a board-certified surgeon at the Kansas State University Vet School in Manhattan, Kansas.

Odie is a wonderful boy who gets along great with humans of all ages, dogs, and cats. He has a puppy personality, with his playtime limited only by his disability. He came into GRRIN with a weight of 105 lbs, and is currently 95, with a goal of 80.

Please help Odie with a GRRIN tax-deductible donation to defray the costs associated with his hip replacement and follow-up physical therapy. You can donate via PayPal:

*You can donate in one of 3 ways: 
First is by PayPal on Odie's page on our website at WWW.GRRIN.ORG. 
Second is a direct link to the GRRIN PayPal page at https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/websc...=VVK9WN2PEVK5S. 
Third is a check made out to GRRIN and sent to:*
or you can send a *check made out to GRRIN to:

GRRIN Dog Odie
C/O Tim Butts
14421 S. 35th St.
Bellevue, NE 68123-2709*Your help is very much appreciated!

Sincerely,

Tim Butts



ODIE NEEDS YOUR HELP!



May 4, 2010 UPDATE: In just over a week, we’ve received donations totaling almost two-thirds of the cost for Odie’s hip replacement surgery! The generosity of the donors has been fantastic! THANK YOU!
Odie has an appointment at Kansas State University on Wednesday, June 2nd. He will receive a final physical evaluation at that time. If everything goes as planned, he’ll have surgery the next day. After 3-5 days of recovery, he’ll be released back to his foster home (with me), and go through physical therapy here in Omaha.

The total estimated cost of Odie’s surgery has increased to about $4,500. We still need over $1,500 to meet our fundraising goal. If you are intending on donating or know someone else who would like to contribute to Odie, now’s the chance to help put us over the top. Directions on how to contribute to Odie are at the bottom of this appeal.

Odie continues to do well, and gets around fairly decently (but wobbly). He’s not in too much pain or discomfort yet. I’ve been very careful to engage him in walks or play that won’t put too much stress on his joint.

Thanks again for the wonderful contributions. I’m honored to be part of a very special group of people helping a very special Golden Retriever.

Tim 

* * *

Odie was born on April 17, 2008, making him just over 2 years old. 

He was surrendered into GRRIN on April 3, 2010.

After entering his foster home, it quickly became evident that he had problems with his hips. A consultation with both a general practice vet and a vet orthopedic specialist produced a diagnosis of right hip luxation. This means that the top ball of his leg bone no longer fits into the hip socket, and is floating around on its own. An x-ray produced a conclusive verification of the diagnosis.

Odie requires a total right hip replacement, with an approximate cost of $4,000. Surgery gives him a greater than 90% chance of returning full function without pain or discomfort. The procedure will be performed by a board-certified surgeon at the Kansas State University Vet School in Manhattan, Kansas.

Odie is a wonderful boy who gets along great with humans of all ages, dogs, and cats. He has a puppy personality, with his playtime limited only by his disability. He came into GRRIN with a weight of 105 lbs, and is currently 95, with a goal of 80.

Please help Odie with a GRRIN tax-deductible donation to defray the costs associated with his hip replacement and follow-up physical therapy. You can donate via PayPal:





or you can send a check made out to GRRIN to:

GRRIN Dog Odie
C/O Tim Butts
14421 S. 35th St.
Bellevue, NE 68123-2709

Your help is very much appreciated!

Sincerely,

Tim Butts

* * * 

*JUST LOOK AT ODIE!!!*


----------

